# cannabidiol



## flat (Jun 18, 2006)

Cannabidiol is a substance found in pot that gives no high like THC does, but it does have some profound effects on the brain. Cannabidiol acts on the same receptors in our brain as pot does (the endocannabinoid system). Instead of giving a high like THC does, it actually blocks the effects of THC. According to wikipedia it is known to relieve anxiety, depression and psychotic symptoms just as good as some psychiatric drugs, and with less side effects. I got depersonalized from a panic attack but when I smoked pot once after I was already depersonalized I completely snapped out of my dp momentarily. Unfortunately I could not repeat that experience. Could it be that the cannabidiol had some effect on my anxiety briefly? Today's pot has waaaaay more THC in it than cannabidiol on purpose because the growers want it to have a stronger high and phased out the strains with high cannabidiol content. Too bad there isn't a low THC/high cannabidiol plant out there for those who want it. There are some drugs with cannabidiol in it but they are used for pain mostly. But it may not hurt to ask your doctor if you are interested in it.


----------



## mezz (Sep 8, 2006)

flat said:


> Cannabidiol is a substance found in pot that gives no high like THC does, but it does have some profound effects on the brain. Cannabidiol acts on the same receptors in our brain as pot does (the endocannabinoid system). Instead of giving a high like THC does, it actually blocks the effects of THC. According to wikipedia it is known to relieve anxiety, depression and psychotic symptoms just as good as some psychiatric drugs, and with less side effects. I got depersonalized from a panic attack but when I smoked pot once after I was already depersonalized I completely snapped out of my dp momentarily. Unfortunately I could not repeat that experience. Could it be that the cannabidiol had some effect on my anxiety briefly? Today's pot has waaaaay more THC in it than cannabidiol on purpose because the growers want it to have a stronger high and phased out the strains with high cannabidiol content. Too bad there isn't a low THC/high cannabidiol plant out there for those who want it. There are some drugs with cannabidiol in it but they are used for pain mostly. But it may not hurt to ask your doctor if you are interested in it.


How about male plants or fibre hemp? I wonder if those have cannabidiol..

"2) Cannabidiol, CBD, a precursor chemical in the bio-synthetic pathway of Cannabis sativa L., tends to exist in an inverse relationship with THC. In fiber hemp where THC levels are very low, CBD levels are high. There is a third type of hemp, intermediate, where THC and CBD levels are both high. "

http://www.druglibrary.net/schaffer/hemp/indust/PHARMAfiber.html


----------



## flat (Jun 18, 2006)

Hemp seed oil may have significant cannabidiol content. You can buy it anywhere usually in capsules or just bottles of oil taken by the tablespoon (bleh). I've taken the capsule form ( three 1000 mg capsules, 3 times a day ) and I did feel better after about a week on them...reality did seem to come back a bit. I stopped and tried something else but I'm back on the hemp seed oil again. I'm a little impatient at times and never stay with something for very long. I'm going to give this a better try like maybe a couple months or so.


----------



## Xerei (Feb 17, 2010)

flat said:


> Cannabidiol is a substance found in pot that gives no high like THC does, but it does have some profound effects on the brain. Cannabidiol acts on the same receptors in our brain as pot does (the endocannabinoid system). Instead of giving a high like THC does, it actually blocks the effects of THC. According to wikipedia it is known to relieve anxiety, depression and psychotic symptoms just as good as some psychiatric drugs, and with less side effects. I got depersonalized from a panic attack but when I smoked pot once after I was already depersonalized I completely snapped out of my dp momentarily. Unfortunately I could not repeat that experience. Could it be that the cannabidiol had some effect on my anxiety briefly? Today's pot has waaaaay more THC in it than cannabidiol on purpose because the growers want it to have a stronger high and phased out the strains with high cannabidiol content. Too bad there isn't a low THC/high cannabidiol plant out there for those who want it. There are some drugs with cannabidiol in it but they are used for pain mostly. But it may not hurt to ask your doctor if you are interested in it.


be careful with what you smoke though...You don't wanna stumble over something bad...believe me..you really don't want that..let the nature heal you instead of trying to fix everything yourself.


----------



## Ramona760 (May 28, 2010)

flat said:


> Hemp seed oil may have significant cannabidiol content. You can buy it anywhere usually in capsules or just bottles of oil taken by the tablespoon (bleh). I've taken the capsule form ( three 1000 mg capsules, 3 times a day ) and I did feel better after about a week on them...reality did seem to come back a bit. I stopped and tried something else but I'm back on the hemp seed oil again. I'm a little impatient at times and never stay with something for very long. I'm going to give this a better try like maybe a couple months or so.


Flat, There are new strains of Marijuana that are available now (at least in CA ) that are high in CBD. Pineapple Thai has 2.7% THC and 5.1% CBD My son has been using for Bipolar 1 for a couple weeks now and it seems to be working great. Not sure if it's a cure all yet but it really seems to keep him grounded. Anxiety is greatly diminished. PM me if you want more information or visit the website of Herbal Solutions (The LA store carries it at the moment) Also Soma A+ is supposed to be high in cannabidiol.


----------



## university girl (Aug 11, 2004)

I find this topic extremely interesting. It is true that cannabidiol (CBD) used to exist in a much higher content in cannabis. It blocks some of the effects of THC. I wonder if the marijuana out there now is triggering more mental issues because we have altered (lowered) the CBD to THC ratio. I am interested in trying CBD to see if it alleviates my symptoms (pot-induced, chronic, 24/7, 16 yrs now).


----------



## university girl (Aug 11, 2004)

"Unfortunately the United States doesn't allow cultivation of hemp, because it is lumped in the same family as marijuana, even though it is not a psychoactive plant and you can't grow it along with marijuana. (This is because the hemp will pollinate the marijuana and make the marijuana less potent.) Over 30 other countries, including Canada, do allow hemp to be grown. It is legal to sell hemp food products in the United States, such as hemp oil, hemp seed, hemp milk and hemp protein, and these are a good way to add cannabidiol to your diet."

from http://www.thirdplanetfood.com/phyt21.htm

I'm going to try hemp.


----------



## razer777 (Jun 28, 2010)

CBD is a chemical as illegal as THC unfortunately

Edit: actually i just looked this up, i'm incorrect cbd isn't actually scheduled in the united states


----------



## university girl (Aug 11, 2004)

razer777 said:


> CBD is a chemical as illegal as THC unfortunately
> 
> Edit: actually i just looked this up, i'm incorrect cbd isn't actually scheduled in the united states


Ya not sure if you can get it in a pure form but they do sell hemp oil, seeds and protein powder.


----------



## university girl (Aug 11, 2004)

Thre next question is what would a therapeutic dose be? Also, how much CBD is in hemp oil, seeds and protein powder?


----------



## university girl (Aug 11, 2004)

Studies indicate CBD may be just as effective as antipsychotics but with less side effects! I am interested in CBD because I am wondering if it can reverse what the marijuana triggered.


----------



## university girl (Aug 11, 2004)

I'm on the hunt and have found this so far. The question was asked by someone with schizophrenia.

"You're talking about a drug, which in its pure form, is in its experimental phase, so the answer is; basically nowhere. If you are schizophrenic and interested in exploring this therapy, you're going to need to contact those researching the drug and try to become a study participant. That is not easy, fewer than 50 schizophrenics have been included in those studies so far.

If you're in Canada, Sativex, a drug for pain relief in MS, contains Cannabidiol, but then it also contains THC which is not something that a schizophrenic should be consuming. And of course, if you do purchase it from Canada, and take it across the wrong border, your in possession of a Schedule 1 drug."

OK so we can't get it in pure form. Now we need to know how much is in hemp plant products. Then we need to know how much was administered in the scientific trials performed on those with schizophrenia...


----------



## flat (Jun 18, 2006)

Other than smoking some industrial strength hemp cloth or rope I really don't know how you would get enuff cannabidiol from over-the-counter products. Cold pressed hemp seed oil can have some cannabidiol in it (especially if it was grown in colder climates like canada) but you might have to drink a gallon of it to feel anything. Too bad other herbs don't contain it as well.


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

With like 11 states in the US having medical marijuana laws and Canada and Amsterdam, lowTHChighCBD weed should not be hard to find. This CBD fact is covered in the excellent documentary "Should I Smoke Dope" which you can find online. I would be very interested to hear more reports.

Protip: *Should.I.Smoke.Dope.WS.PDTV.XviD-REMAX*


----------



## rob35235 (Feb 21, 2009)

I get super flipping tired of hearing people blame their problems on cannabis. I have posted this at least twice before --- organically grown, quality controlled cannabis will *not* cause the problem you have. If you got like this from smoking, it is because you smoked chemically fertilized, indoor, or moldy, pesticide sprayed product, or a product that was chemically treated to make it weigh more. This is the truth, the whole truth, and nothing but the truth...so help me GOD.

Fact is, when medical marijuana is finally approved in the US, it will probably be in the form of a titrated spray whole extract, but which is formulated with specific levels of THC/CBD and other cannabinoids. I am a strong believer in medical marijuana and if being honest about it, I think the spray is probably the best route.


----------



## university girl (Aug 11, 2004)

rob35235 said:


> I get super flipping tired of hearing people blame their problems on cannabis. I have posted this at least twice before --- organically grown, quality controlled cannabis will *not* cause the problem you have. If you got like this from smoking, it is because you smoked chemically fertilized, indoor, or moldy, pesticide sprayed product, or a product that was chemically treated to make it weigh more. This is the truth, the whole truth, and nothing but the truth...so help me GOD.
> 
> Fact is, when medical marijuana is finally approved in the US, it will probably be in the form of a titrated spray whole extract, but which is formulated with specific levels of THC/CBD and other cannabinoids. I am a strong believer in medical marijuana and if being honest about it, I think the spray is probably the best route.


Thanks







There's also a possibility that the weed had very high levels of THC and very low levels of CBD. It's interesting that the antedote for THC is contained within the same plant as the THC. I don't think we should mess with nature.


----------



## university girl (Aug 11, 2004)

You gotta check out


----------



## university girl (Aug 11, 2004)

OK just got back from an appointment with my psych. Told him how I believe the marijuana i smoked had levels of CBD that were too low. He agreed with me. The kicker is that he is actually researching CBD at the moment!!! But not for psychosis or anxiety or depression. He is researching it for bipolar. I asked him where you can get CBD from. He said it is prescribed in some countries. I'm not sure which countries though. He then went on to tell me how the David Suzuki Foundation recently published a video on exactly what we have been discussing. It is called The Downside of High. Below is the link to the preview.

http://www.cbc.ca/video/#/Shows/1221254309/ID=1385846605

I haven't watched the full video yet. Here is a link to the video. It is 45 min long.

http://www.cbc.ca/video/#/Shows/The_Nature_of_Things/1242300217/ID=1398511775


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

"We're sorry the video you've selected cannot be streamed outside of Canada" FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

Trying to find *The.Nature.Of.Things-The_Downside_Of_High.2010.HDTV.XviD-YT* now.


----------



## university girl (Aug 11, 2004)

Inzom said:


> Trying to find *The.Nature.Of.Things-The_Downside_Of_High.2010.HDTV.XviD-YT* now.


Did you find it? It doesn't talk about CBD till near the end. The movie as a whole strengthens the link between cannabis and mental illness.


----------



## Kitr (Jul 7, 2009)

Hm yea i think that "new age" weed is the reason for DP DR disorders because of too much THC content.

Anyway Uni girl are you taking any meds? How come you have it for so long?

The only med i was using was John wort for 1 year or so then stopped. I went from 0% to 80% of DP DR free.

But the only thing that is annoying now is Anxiety and also how food affects me (no matter somehow what i eat i have some reaction to it.)


----------



## Kitr (Jul 7, 2009)

Also anyone thinks eating marihuana seeds would help? i heard they are really good for brain







I was just near some bio shop today and it had all those awesome stuff.


----------



## university girl (Aug 11, 2004)

Kitarist said:


> Hm yea i think that "new age" weed is the reason for DP DR disorders because of too much THC content.
> 
> Anyway Uni girl are you taking any meds? How come you have it for so long?
> 
> ...


Yep I'm taking meds- seroquel, paxil, modafinil. I have had it for so long because I haven't found a solution... Tried St johns wort. did absolutely nothing.


----------



## university girl (Aug 11, 2004)

Kitarist said:


> Also anyone thinks eating marihuana seeds would help? i heard they are really good for brain
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hemp seeds? Well they do have CBD in them but you would have to eat buckets full to get enough. They are a good source of omegas which is good for the brain.


----------



## Kitr (Jul 7, 2009)

So how do you feel on meds? i started taking john wort again







Do you still have any anxiety or depression or anything?

Do you need to raise levels?

Thanks!!!


----------



## hoot (Jun 17, 2010)

CBD has been purposefully bred out of most cannabis strains because it's an antipsychotic that blocks the psychoactive effects of THC which most recreational weed users look for. I think it's unlikely you will find significant amounts of CBD in hempseed products, but if you grow an industrial hemp plant the bud/flower might be high in CBD as it is very low in THC.

People who have experienced DP or DR after smoking weed have probably used weed with very high THC content as well as probably some mould or other chemicals mixed in, maybe even laced with some other drugs. Some people might be more susceptible to DP because of underlying psychological issues which high THC weed triggers, but does not cause. I have no scientific evidence to back this up, but I had DR long before I tried weed and when I did try it by eating a hash brownie, it didn't have any lasting effects on my DR.


----------



## university girl (Aug 11, 2004)

"triggers", "causes"... what's the difference really? Causes a trigger..

I believe we have a genetic susceptability, not psychological...though the two are highly linked i'm sure...


----------



## university girl (Aug 11, 2004)

Hey all. So I spoke to 2 different psychiatrists about somehow aquiring cannabidiol (CBD). One thought I was out of my mind. He said "you know it's illegal to grow" and "you could die from it". I thought that was quite funny. The other psych said he would probably be trying it too if he was in my situation. Two very different opinions. So there is a local marijuana/hemp seed bank nearby. I have ordered some hemp seeds to grow. Hemp has low/no THC and high CBD. I have no idea how to grow them (will do research!) or how much to eat. The more open-minded psych said to just experiment with eating it and to not smoke it (smoking bad for lungs...). So, will keep you updated. Wish me luck!


----------



## flat (Jun 18, 2006)

Have you tried hemp seed oil? It comes in capsules or in liquid form that you take by the spoon full. I thought I was starting to feel better after taking the capsules for a couple weeks but like everything else I tried the effect didn't last long. I think I'll go back to it and up the dosage a bit. Hemp seed oil can't be bad for you if you take too much I think. Maybe give you the runs a little but that's about it. I'd be carefull eating too much hemp. How would you eat it? In a salad? It's pretty tough and might be hard on the digestive track. How about making a tea from it first?

Btw, I keep thinking about the time when I was just starting to smoke some pot and it snapped me out of my dp/dr. Lately I read of some studies that showed that pot in small doses raises serotonin levels and is a superior antidepressant compared to other meds...but has the opposite effect when the dose is higher. Maybe it's depression that keeps my dp/dr going and that flukey tiny amount of pot raised serotonin levels just enuff before more of it entered my system and lost the effect. Unfortunately none of the anti-depressant meds that I have tried even came close to that.

Something to think about anyway.


----------



## zod1ak47 (Jul 13, 2012)

Did anyone ever find out where to buy CBD?


----------



## flat (Jun 18, 2006)

I don't know if they isolated cannabidiol and put it in pill form yet. There may be some in hemp seed oil but probably not much. My hunch would be try to buy some hemp tea. I don't know where you can get in north america but it's pretty popular in england and there are lots of websites that advertise it over there. I think it's made from hemp leaves which might have more CBD in it than the seeds.

I was reading about echinacea (the stuff you take for colds) and it supposedly has cannabinoids in it as well. So I've been taking some echinacea extract (in liquid form) which contains 3 different strains of echinacea plants and I've been feeling better on it. Brief sensations of reality have poked thru the dp/dr. It sorta gives me hope and confirms my suspicions that dp/dr is related to the endocannabinoid receptor system in the brain.


----------



## odenson (Feb 9, 2013)

Hi,

I ran across this forum while doing a search on CBD. I want to treat muscle spasticity, nerve/muscle pain, and anxiety. High THC strains have caused me to have severe anxiety attacks. I plan on ordering CBD from the following company, and reviewing it.

http://dixiebotanicals.com/products/dew-drops-hemp-oil-supplement/

This is a well know, and reputable medical marijuana provider in Colorado. They have a bunch of other products too, but this website is just for their botanicals. Ordering their CBD products is perfectly legal.

Thanks


----------

